# Những cuộc vượt ngục chấn động Việt Nam (Kỳ 2)



## Xinh (6 Tháng chín 2012)

*Có một tiền án về tội sử dụng vũ khí trái phép, phạm  nhân Đàm Tuấn Nguyên đã hai lần vượt ngục. Trong ngày tháng lang thang  tìm nơi trú ngụ khi trốn tù, tên cướp có khuôn mặt điển trai đến giật  mình đã nhận ra chân lý sống...*
*
Kỳ 2: Cuộc trốn tù ngoạn mục và tình lụy của tên cướp đẹp hút hồn* 
Trại giam Hồng Ca (Yên Bái) là một trong những trại giam lớn của Tổng  cục VIII, Bộ Công an. Án ngữ tại xã Hồng Ca, huyện Trấn Yên, Yên Bái với  bề dày truyền thống, trong bảng thành tích của của trại giam đang giam  giữ khoảng 1700 phạm nhân này có một điểm nhấn rất đặc biệt, đó là chưa  hề có một phạm nhân nào trốn trại mà chưa bị bắt lại. Nhưng trong lịch  sử của trại giam này, có hai vụ trốn tù nổi tiếng mà các quản giáo không  thể quên là vụ vượt ngục của Đàm Tuấn Nguyên và Sồng A Páo. Hai vụ việc  này đều gây ra những khó khăn lớn cho lực lượng truy bắt, nhất là lực  lượng trinh sát trại giam.      Đầu tiên, phải kể đến cuộc trốn thoát của tên cướp đẹp trai Đàm Tuấn  Nguyên. Hai lần trốn trại nhưng ước mơ thoát khỏi ngục tù, sớm về ổn  định cuộc sống của y lại được ươm mầm từ tình yêu với cô gái thành  phố  sương mù.      *

Hai lần trốn trại* 
Trại giam Hồng Ca nằm lọt thỏm giữa những quả đồi chè lớn, đây là một  trong địa hình không hề dễ dàng với những phạm nhân có ý định trốn tù ra  ngoài. Bố trí tới gần chục chốt canh gác nhiều vòng với nhiều chiến sĩ  trinh sát dày dạn kinh nghiệm, nhưng với những phạm nhân có ý định trốn  tù thì dù có khó khăn thế nào đi nữa, chúng vẫn không từ bỏ. 


 _Đối tượng Đàm Tuấn Nguyên_​      Điều này gặp ở phạm nhân Đàm Tuấn Nguyên (sinh ngày 21/1/1987, quê Lào  Cai) có một tiền án về tội sử dụng vũ khí quân dụng trái phép. Trong hồ  sơ về phạm nhân này, chúng tôi thấy bất ngờ bởi Nguyên là một thanh niên  có khuôn mặt điển trai và “hút hồn” các cô gái trẻ. Mới 20 tuổi, Nguyên  đã mang một án tích khiến nhiều người phải kiêng nể.      Vào cuối năm 2006, khi Nguyên mới 19 tuổi, không tu chí học hành,  Nguyên tụ tập cùng nhiều đàn anh bất hảo và sớm sa vào vòng tội lỗi.  Không có tiền tiêu xài, Nguyên cùng đàn anh Đàm Tuấn Đoàn mua một khẩu  súng và lập kế hoạch đi kiếm tiền bằng cách cướp của.      Vụ việc bị lực lượng chức năng phát giác ngay sau khi Nguyên cướp tài  sản của một người đi đường. Cả hai bị bắt khi Nguyên vừa bước sang tuổi  mới.      Đầu năm 2007, Nguyên bị Tòa án nhân dân Lào Cai kết án 2 năm tù. Đi trả  án, Nguyên được di lý về trại giam Hồng Ca. Cải tạo được một thời gian,  phạm nhân hơn hai mươi tuổi này ấp ủ trốn trại vì…không thể nào ở trong  tù. Lần đầu tiên, bị phát giác khi có ý định trốn tù, Nguyên bị quản  thúc riêng và chịu mức án phạt thêm.      Không nản lòng, khi hết thời gian quản thúc, Nguyên tỏ ra ăn năn, hối  lỗi thậm chí, Nguyên còn viết cam đoan sẽ chấp hành tốt mọi quy chế của  trại giam cho đến ngày hoàn thành mức án phạt.      Còn cách ngày về không xa, Nguyên trốn trại lần thứ hai và lần này y thành công.      Ngày 31/12/2009, lợi dụng việc ra ngoài nấu ăn cho các phạm nhân khác  trong trại, Nguyên lẻn theo đường bếp nuôi và nhân lúc cán bộ mở cổng  trại nhập rau, Nguyên liền trốn ra ngoài.      Nguyên chạy thục mạng qua hai quả đồi, vượt qua ba trạm trinh sát bằng  cách trườn, bò, nấp. Trước đó, phạm nhân này đã nhờ người thân chuyển  vào cho mình một ít tiền. Do đó, khi ra đến đường quốc lộ, Nguyên bắt xe  khách và biến mất khi màn đêm đang dần buông xuống nơi trại giam Hồng  Ca.      *

Cuộc truy tìm không mệt mỏi* 
9 tối, các phạm nhân được phép nhập trại trở lại sau một ngày công vụ  thì các quản giáo bất ngờ phát hiện thiếu Đàm Tuấn Nguyên. Kiểm tra bếp  ăn và hàng loạt các vị trí, họ biết rằng, phạm nhân này đã bỏ trốn. 

 _Đại úy Thành, một trong những trinh sát của trại giam Hồng Ca đã cùng đồng đội bắt Nguyên về quy án._​      Khoảng thời gian bỏ trốn rất có thể là trước 7h tối khi cổng trại mở để  nhập rau cho bếp ăn. Tiếng chuông báo động lập tức vang lên, xé toang  màn đêm vốn tĩnh mịch nơi đây. Cùng lúc đó, công tác rà soát các phạm  nhân trong trại để kiểm tra đồng phạm của Nguyên có hay không cũng lập  tức được triển khai.      
Tổ trinh sát của trại giam dưới sự chỉ đạo của Ban giám thị trại cũng  họp bàn kế hoạch vây bắt bằng được Nguyên. Các điểm chốt được túc trực  tăng cường rà soát, kiểm tra nhưng chưa có tin tức gì. Một mũi trinh sát  phán đoán khả năng đối tượng đi tàu khách về Lào Cai. Rất có thể,  Nguyên về nhà để lấy vật dụng cần thiết và gặp người thân. Đại úy Vũ Hợp  Thành (Đội phó Đội trinh sát trại giam Hồng Ca), một trinh sát giàu  kinh nghiệm được cấp trên tin tưởng và một chiến sĩ trinh sát khác cùng  hai cảnh sát bảo vệ nhận lệnh lên đường. Bốn người bắt ô tô rồi đón  chuyến tàu trưa lên ngay thành phố Lào Cai đón đầu Nguyên quay về nhà.  Nhưng Nguyên đã không về Lào Cai. Sau khi kiểm tra hết các địa bàn cùng  lực lượng địa phương không có kết quả, Đại úy Thành báo cáo về đơn vị và  thông báo cho chính quyền sở tại có biện pháp kịp thời ngay khi Nguyên  xuất hiện.      
Bằng mọi cách phải thu thập được thông tin của tướng cướp trốn tù này,  Đại úy Thành cùng đồng nghiệp không nản chí mà tiếp tục công việc tại  Lào Cai. Từ các cán bộ nằm vùng, ga tàu, bến thuyền và cả những bãi  vàng, bất kỳ nơi nào Nguyên có thể tá túc đều được các trinh sát “hỏi  thăm” nhưng bóng tên tội phạm vượt ngục vẫn lặn tăm. Trong khi đó, các  mũi trinh sát khác tiếp tục tìm kiếm thông tin về Nguyên từ thành phố  Yên Bái và khu vực lân cận nhưng tuyệt nhiên không có một chút manh mối.  Không lẽ Nguyên có thể bốc hơi hay còn lẩn trốn trong rừng chưa ra?  Bóng chim tăm cá, tìm Nguyên ở đâu khi thời gian cứ dần trôi qua đã được  gần 1 tháng?      
Đại úy Thành và đồng đội phán đoán: Một là Nguyên đã trốn được sang  Trung Quốc; Hai là đi đến một số mối quan hệ thân cận vì cần tiếp tế.  Phương án hai có khả năng xảy ra vì Nguyên có mẹ ở Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh  (mẹ Nguyên đã ly dị với bố).     
 Đại úy Thành kể lại: “Sau 10 ngày chưa có tin tức của Nguyên, tôi quay  về họp toàn anh em và chấn chỉnh các phương án truy bắt. Rồi tôi xin đi  lên Lào Cai. Ngày thì bám các cơ sở nhà dân, đêm xuống mình lại lân la  tới các đối tượng giang hồ để tìm kiếm tin tức về Nguyên. Suốt một tháng  ròng, lại gần giáp Tết mà thông tin về gã phạm nhân vẫn hết sức mù  mịt”.      
Tổ trinh sát thứ sáu của trại giam Hồng Ca đã lên đường đến TP.HCM theo  phương án hai để truy tìm Nguyên. Gần một tháng, toàn bộ lực lượng  trinh sát, cảnh vệ và Ban giám thị trại giam Hồng Ca không thể nào chợp  mắt được vì chưa có tin tức của Nguyên chứ đừng nói có thể bắt lại y.      
Thậm chí, mải mê tìm tung tích tên tội phạm, đến khi bắt được Nguyên, y  còn không thể nhận ra các đồng chí trinh sát tại nơi giam giữ y. Bởi,  hơn một tháng bám địa bàn khắp miền Bắc, miền Trung rồi miền Nam, tóc và  râu của các chiến sĩ đã mọc dài.      

*Lần tìm từ tấm chứng minh thư cũ* 
Đầu tháng 2/2010, qua một nguồn tin tuyệt mật từ cơ sở, Đại úy Thành đã xác định được vị trí của Nguyên tại Đà Lạt.      Một thông tin khác cũng đến hết sức kịp thời để khẳng định Nguyên đang ở  thành phố sương mù là vào khoảng giữa tháng 1/2010, một người dân kê  khai việc mất chứng minh thư của mình tại Công an Thái Nguyên. Anh này  khai bị mất tại Nghệ An. Trong khi đó, hồ sơ xin việc tại một quán cafe  ở  Đà Lạt lại mang tên người thanh niên nọ. 

 _Trại giam Hồng Ca_​      Qua xác minh, người thanh niên đó không hề gửi hồ sơ xin việc vào Đà  Lạt. Đại úy Thành cùng cả tổ khẳng định, Nguyên đang ở Đà Lạt và hồ sơ  xin việc đó là của Nguyên nhưng mang tên giả và chứng minh thư Nguyên  nhặt được.     
 Lúc này, tổ trinh sát thứ sáu cũng vừa đặt chân đến thành phố mang tên  Bác. Các trinh sát ngay lập tức đã nhận được lệnh ngược lên Lâm Đồng.      
Bí mật tiếp cận đối tượng và xác định đúng là Nguyên đang ở đây, lệnh  được phát ra, bốn chiến sĩ trại giam Hồng Ca đóng vai các vị khách uống  cafe vào quán.      
Sáng ngày 6/2/2010, Nguyên bị bắt tại Đà Lạt. Khi bị dẫn ngược trở lại  trại giam Hồng Ca, tên tù trốn ngục vẫn không hiểu vì sao mình lại bị  bắt. Sau này, khi bắt được và đưa Nguyên về quy án tại trại, các quản  giáo mới hiểu rõ hơn về đường đi của tên phạm nhân nguy hiểm này.      
Trốn khỏi trại giam, Nguyên vật vờ ở Yên Bái gần 10 ngày trời chứ không  về ngay Lào Cai. Sau khi bắt xe khách về Hà Nội tìm bạn bè nhưng không  gặp, y tiếp tục vào thẳng Nghệ An và nhặt được một chứng minh thư tại  bến xe. Từ chứng minh thư này, Nguyên mang theo vào TP. Hồ Chí Minh và  ra Đà Lạt. Tại đây, Nguyên làm việc cho một quán cafe và yêu một cô gái,  Nguyên sống với cô gái tại nhà cô này như vợ chồng. Khi chuẩn bị đổi ca  phục vụ bàn, Nguyên đã bị các trinh sát tóm gọn.      
Kể cho chúng tôi nghe câu chuyện về cuộc vượt ngục của tên cướp đẹp  trai, Đại úy Thành [url="https://timbanvn.com/forums/87/"]tâm sự[/url]: “Khi bỏ trốn, Nguyên không hề liên lạc với  bất kỳ ai, kể cả bố mẹ và người thân, thậm chí bạn bè chí cốt cũng  không. Tưởng chừng như đã bế tắc hoàn toàn thì bất ngờ có một thông tin  từ cơ sở tin cậy của quần chúng. Hơn một tháng trời thâm nhập và bám dân  đã được đền đáp. Mình điện về xin ý kiến của Ban lãnh đạo trại rồi một  tổ công tác ngay lập tức lên đường bắt Nguyên về quy án.      
Sau này, mỗi khi được kể về vụ trốn tù của Đàm Tuấn Nguyên, các quản  giáo trại giam Hồng Ca lại nhắc nhau như là một kỉ niệm khó quên và coi  đó là bài học sâu sắc trong công tác quản lý phạm nhân”.      
Đàm Tuấn Nguyên đã phải nhận thêm một bản án nữa cho mình vì tội trốn  khỏi nơi giam giữ. Tuy nhiên, điều mà phạm nhân này thấy day dứt nhất và  mong muốn chấp hành án để sớm được tự do lại là tình yêu với cô gái Lâm  Đồng, người đã cưu mang và yêu thương khi y bỏ trốn vào đó.      
Khi “thề non hẹn biển” với cô gái này, Nguyên đã nhận thấy giá trị của cuộc sống.          


* Theo: GDVN*


----------

